# Die Qual der Wahl



## Schmidt-Dasing (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle Mitglieder des SPS-Forums.

Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich heise Rainer, bin 39 Jahre alt und verh.
Ich arbeite im Motorenbau (Schiffsdiesel und Kraftwerke) und interessiere mich für die AUtomatisierungstechnik.
Nun habe ich die Qual der Wahl und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr Profis mich darin unterstützen könntet.
Folgender Punkt vorab. Ich möchte viel zu Hause lernen können.
Ich habe schon etwas Erfahrung mit WIN-SPS und Visu sammeln können, allerdings nicht gerade den passenden Geldbeutel für eine Vipa oder Simatik.
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich auf eine ABB KT98 zurückgreifen, die allerdings wohl nicht min Step7 / Win-SPS programmierbar ist.
Welche Programmiersystem ist am Sinnvolllsten? Siematik, WAgo,ABB oder ähnliche.
Was für eine Software brauche ich für die ABB oder Wago?

Für die ersten Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rainer


----------



## bike (22 Januar 2012)

Also ich würde, wenn es nur um die Grundlagen geht und keine echte Steuerung dahinter stehen muss, Codesys als Stichwort in den Raum werfen.
Man kann nach Registrierung sich bei 3S die Software herunterladen und damit üben.
Programmieren nach IEC ist nicht das schlechteste ;-)


bike


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo Bike.

Danke für die erste Antwort. Ich denke, das ich deinen Ratschlag befolgen werde. Bei Codesys könnte ich eventuell auch auf die Software zurückgreifen, da meine Firma damit arbeitet.
Nur ist es aber so, das ja im Codesys mehr geht als nur AWL,FUP und KOP.
Ich selbst habe beim WIN-SPS meißt nur mit FUP gespielt, weil es für ich fasziniered ist, die einzelnen Glieder und Bausteine zu sehen. 
Ich weiß, jetzt kommt natürlich das, dass man meistens in AWL programmieren sollte(wegen dem kompletten Befehlssatz).
Kannst Du mir da eventuell auch einen Tip geben?
Gibt es für CoDeSys auch Lehrbücher oder so was?
Kannst Du mir auch sagen, ob es sich lohnt auf einer KT98 zu arbeiten oder ob sich da ein WAGO System lohnt. Das ist der Kostenfragefaktor, da mein Geldbeutel viel zu klein ist. Meine Firma übrigens stellt komischerweise auf Wago um.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rainer


----------



## eNDe (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo Rainer und willkommen im Forum :razz:
Wenn deine Firma gerade auf Wago umstellt (man kann sie dafür nur beglückwünschen), dann sollte dir die Wahl der Übungs-Software nicht schwer fallen --> Codesys.
Empfehlen würde ich dir die Version 2.3.xxx. Für die Version 3.xx gibt es derzeit wohl noch nicht so viel Hardware und ein späterer "Aufstieg" dürfte dann für dich kein Problem sein.
Die Vollversion der CoDeSys-Software bekommst du nach Registrierung bei 3S kostenlos. Damit kannst du bereits ohne jede Hardware Projekte erstellen und daran üben, üben, üben.
Das Stichwort heißt RTE-Programme. Die sind zwar auf eine Stunde Laufzeit begrenzt, lassen sich aber danach sofort wieder starten.
Bücher sind so eine Sache: Sie verleiten den Einsteiger nach meiner Meinung zu sehr, den Programmierstil des Buches nachzumachen. 
Für besser halte ich folgende Methode:
- Grundlagen lernen und an einfachsten Beispielen üben (UND, ODER, NEGATION, komplexere Verknüfungen solcher Glieder)
- RS-FF, SR-FF und Anwendungen damit, Flankenauswertung einbeziehen
- Zeiten, Zähler einbeziehen und Anwendungen damit programmieren
Das "erfinden" kleiner Aufgabenstellungen anhand praxisrelevanter Vorgaben vermittelt dir ganz nebenbei die Möglichkeiten der SPS.
Wenn das alles gut sitzt, kannst du dich an höherwertige Probleme stürzen. 
Stichworte sind hier Ablaufsteuerungen, Wortverarbeitung, Analogwertverarbeitung usw.
Mach nicht den Fehler wie so manche auch hier im Forum: Kaum können sie UND von ODER unterscheiden stürzen sie sich an die Wortverarbeitung (und scheitern dann natürlich daran!)
Und denke daran: SPS kann man nicht in 3 Tagen erlernen. Die Götter haben auch hier vor den Erfolg den Schweiß gesetzt.
MfG
eNDe


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo,


Schmidt-Dasing schrieb:


> Ich arbeite im Motorenbau (Schiffsdiesel und Kraftwerke)



und du kommst aus Dasing?

Dann wird dein AG ja wohl die MAN sein, oder?


MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Januar 2012)

> Meine Firma übrigens stellt komischerweise auf Wago um.



das ist nicht komisch, die haben viel Zeugs mit Schiffszulassung


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo Miteinander, die mir bereits geantwortet haben.

Erstmal danke für die guten Tips, die ein Anfänger so braucht.
Das man beim lernen nichts überstürzen sollte, ist mir bekannt.
Deshalb ja die "dummen" Fragen.
Ich habe mich ja nicht umsonst im Forum angemeldet. Hat ja seinen Sinn. Hier gibt es die Profis, die einem sagen können, wie es laufen könnte.
Zu Oberchefe: Ja, ich denke das es der Grund ist wegen der Zulassungen. Wird aber wohl auch ein Kostenfaktor sein.
Zu Sockenralf: Ja, Du hast Recht. Es ist die MAN. Da du ja auch nicht so weit weg bist die Frage, hast du auch mit MAN zu tun?

Mfg

Rainer


----------



## bike (23 Januar 2012)

Schmidt-Dasing schrieb:


> Zu Sockenralf: Ja, Du hast Recht. Es ist die MAN. Da du ja auch nicht so weit weg bist die Frage, hast du auch mit MAN zu tun?



Solange es MAN ist und nicht die Abteilung mit Roland hinten dran, dann viel Erfolg. 
Aber es gibt noch andere Firmen in der Umgebung, eine die zum Beispiel Robis baut.

Es is doch völlig welche Programmierumgebung verwendet wird.
Wenn man die eine Steuerung richtig kann, kann man auch auf andere mit wenig Aufwand umlernen.
Ob ich Beckhoff, Fanuc, Heidenhain oder Rockwell oder... programmiere muss/darf ist mir inzwischen egal.


bike


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo bike.

Nein, das Roland ist nicht dabei. Die machen Druckmaschinen.
Die Programmierumgebung sollte, denke ich bei einem Erfahrenen egal sein.
Manche legen sich auf eine fest, die anderen sind flexibel.
Ich für mich tue mich schwer, aber werde natürlich den Rat befolgen, wie in einer Antwort bereits erwänt.
Ich habe jetzt schon öfter die Namen Wago, Beckhoff, Twincat,usw gehört.
Kannst Du mir etwas darüber erzählen. Starterkits?Kosten?ect.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## bike (23 Januar 2012)

Also bei 3S kannst du zunächst Codesys herunterladen ohne Kosten.
Oder MHJ gibt es was für Siemens und/oder bei BigS etwas für Studenten.
Dann stellt sich die Frage ob dir eine Software Simulation genügt oder ob du einen real Simulator brauchst.


bike

P.S: also ich schreibe zu hause meine Programme als Quellen und kompiliere diese später mit der entsprechenden Entwicklungsumgebung
Was aber nicht immer der richtige Weg ist ;-)


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (24 Januar 2012)

Hallo bike.
Ich habe eine Version von Co..., allerdings als AC1131. Da weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob die für ABB festgelegt ist. 
Von MHJ habe ich die WIN-SPS V3. Basiert ja auf Step7.
Meinungen, die ich bisher erhielt, zeigen den Weg richtung CoDeSys.
Am Anfang reicht es mit einer Visualisierung, aber ja, ich möchte aber gerne was zu Hause live testen wollen. z.B. mit Legotech. vom Sohn. Oder als Beispiel. Meine Tochter geht Nachts auf die Toilette, sie steigt aus dem Bett durch eine Lichtschranke, es geht eine schwache LED an, durch die Tür(Sensor) das nächste Licht bis zur Toilette. Nach dem Geschäft wieder zurück ins Bett. Sie vergisst leider immer, das Licht aus zu machen. Also Sensor, Timer und das Licht geht wieder aus. Oder so ähnlich. Es gibt bestimmt auch leichtere Sachen für einen Anfänger.
Aber eine günstige Steuerung sollte es sen, die dann auch kostengünstig erweiterbar ist. Ich habe im Forum schon einiges gelesen über WAGO, Beckhoff, SABO.
Was ist aus deiner,bzw. aus Eurer(Profis) Sicht empfehlenswert. 
Bei Programmieren mit CO.. könnte ich mich unter Umständen an die Kollegen aus der Prog. und Elekt. Abteilung wenden
Gruß Rainer


----------



## WAGO (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo Rainer,

wir sind nicht nur bei Euch aktiv, sonder auch hier im Forum;-)

Wir bieten den ambitionierten Neuling auch ein Starterkit an. Empfehlenswert ist hier das Starterkit 750-881. Dieses beinhaltet neben der Steuerung und ein paar E/A-Klemmen auch die notwendige CoDeSys V2.3 (inkl. der kostenpflichtigen Zielsystemdateien und der Bibliotheken), ein Programmierkabel, ein Netzteil und last-but-not-least einen Gutschein für den kostenfreien Besuch eines Quickstart-Seminars, in dem Du die ersten wichtigen Handgriffe in dem Umgang mit dem WAGO-I/O-SYSTEM 750 und der CoDeSys V2.3 lernen kannst. Details dazu findest Du hier: *ETHERNET-Starterkit 750-881: 51238988* (http://www.wago.de/de/wago/produkte/0000000c0003681900020023/000000070003acc400020023/tab_starterkit_1/ethernet_starterkit.jsp)

Der Preis des gesamten Pakets beträgt 399,- Euro. Das Paket ist nur einmal beziehbar.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo an das Wago Support Team.

Ich denke gerade darüber nach, da das Starterkit ja ideal ist. 
Der Preis ist denke ich mit MwSt.?
Liefert ihr auf Rechnung?
Kann der schmale Geldbeutel das eventuell auch auf 2-3 Raten zahlen.?
Ich weiß, große Firmen haben da ihre eigenen Vorstellungen, aber der kleine Mann würde sich gerne darüber freuen, wenn man dies ermöglichen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rainer


----------



## WAGO (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo Rainer,

a.) der Preis versteht sich zzgl. MwSt.
b.) Wir sind im B2B-Geschäft zu Hause und liefern stets auf Rechnung - allerdings eben nicht an Privat- sondern an Geschäftskunden.
c.) siehe b.)

Eine Möglichkeit für Dich an das Starterkit zu kommen wäre z.B.
- den befreundeten Elektriker zu fragen. Der kann das Starterkit über den Großhandel beziehen.
- per Personalkauf über Deinen Arbeitgeber - sofern das bei Euch möglich ist.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (25 Januar 2012)

Hi.
Ich bin Kleingewerbetreibender und bin in der HWK eingetragen.
Zwar nicht zwingend in der Ele-Branche, aber in der Montagebranche.
Würde das als Geschäftskunde ausreichen??

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## FireFox02 (25 Januar 2012)

Siemens Starter Kit für die S7-1200 ist das nicht was.. die kann FUP-KOP-SCL ....uvm. und die Software ist auch schon bei.. glaub das ganze startet bei 400 oder so. Codesys bin ich kein Ansprechpartner, aber ich glaube die 1200er kann auch schon mit Codesys programiert werden.


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo FireFox02.

Danke für deinen Eintrag.
Die habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Aber so weit ich weiß, läuft die mit Step7-Basic. Da könnte ich ja meine WIN-SPS-Profiversion verwenden. Geht aber nicht, da laut MHJ nur S7-300,400 und Vipa-Steuerungen laufen.
Mit CoDeSys glaube ich nicht, das es geht. Nach einer Information ist der Syntax?? anders?? Keine Ahnung.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## bike (26 Januar 2012)

Schmidt-Dasing schrieb:


> Hallo FireFox02.
> 
> Danke für deinen Eintrag.
> Die habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Aber so weit ich weiß, läuft die mit Step7-Basic. Da könnte ich ja meine WIN-SPS-Profiversion verwenden. Geht aber nicht, da laut MHJ nur S7-300,400 und Vipa-Steuerungen laufen.
> ...



Da hast du absolut recht.
S7 / 1200 und S7 / 300 sind verschieden zu prgrammieren und auch im Leistingsumfang sind sehr verschieden.
Man kann Siemens bedingt nach IEC programmieren, aber nicht mit CodeSys


bike


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (29 Januar 2012)

Hallo bike.

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe heute im Netz gesehen, das es scheinbar doch eine Variante der 1200er gibt, die mit Step7 V11 pro zu programmieren ist.
Das ist doch dann mehr als nur basic (AWL,FUP,KOP).
Ich bin gerade dabei, mir was günstiges zu suchen. Entweder es wird ein Starterkit 750-881 Wago, oder ich bekomme günstig eine S7-312 plus Eingangs und Ausgangsgruppe plus Netzteil. Da habe ich wenigstens auch schon die Software zu hause.
Aber alle hier im Forum. Hat jemand was billiges in der Art rumliegen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2012)

Schmidt-Dasing schrieb:


> Hallo bike.
> 
> Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe heute im Netz gesehen, das es scheinbar doch eine Variante der 1200er gibt, die mit Step7 V11 pro zu programmieren ist.
> Das ist doch dann mehr als nur basic (AWL,FUP,KOP).
> ...



Ja jetzt wird es akademisch.
TIA V11 ist so etwas Neues aus dem Weltraum, das gelandet ist, aber noch nicht zu hause angekommen ist.
Es ist aber so, dass die "kleinen" S7 anders programmiert werden alswie eine echte S7.

Zunächst ist es doch so, dass programmieren und verstehen das Erste ist, das du lernen musst.
Simulieren und testen ist der zweite Schritt.
Nicht zuerst die Hardware, sondern den richtigen Weg für dich persönlich suchen.

Nach meiner Meinung solltest du dir zuerst das Ziel suchen und dann den richtigen Weg dorthin.


bike


----------



## FireFox02 (29 Januar 2012)

Also Seit V11 wird S7 1200 und 300/400 nicht mehr unterschieden. Die SOftware ist gleich und die Bausteine auch. Einzig AWL ist für die 1200er nicht mehr zu haben. Das Step7 V11 Basic in den Starter Kits ist jederzeit auf Advanced für die 300/400er aufrüstbar. Vorteil: das Set beinhaltetr auch WinCC Basic womit man die KTP Basic Panels von siemens Projektieren kann und auch simulieren (runtime Software auf PC) 
SCL ist ebenfalls mit drin. 
Zum Verstehen und Lernen von Grundverknüpfungen etc. ist die 1200er echt net übel. Sie aknn einzig nicht so viel Code speichern wie eien 300er, aber wenn man mit ner 312C klar kommt dann auch mit eienr 1214

Ich selbst unterrichte mit S7- 300 und habe viel Erfahrung mit der 200er. In der 1200er ist das beste von beiden Steuerungen vereint. 
Da ich selbst in der Pharma projektiert habe, wo AWL eh nicht mehr oft akzeptiert wird, stört das nicht Vorhandensein von AWL nicht wirklich.


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2012)

FireFox02 schrieb:


> Also Seit V11 wird S7 1200 und 300/400 nicht mehr unterschieden. Die SOftware ist gleich und die Bausteine auch. Einzig AWL ist für die 1200er nicht mehr zu haben. Das Step7 V11 Basic in den Starter Kits ist jederzeit auf Advanced für die 300/400er aufrüstbar. Vorteil: das Set beinhaltetr auch WinCC Basic womit man die KTP Basic Panels von siemens Projektieren kann und auch simulieren (runtime Software auf PC)
> SCL ist ebenfalls mit drin.
> Zum Verstehen und Lernen von Grundverknüpfungen etc. ist die 1200er echt net übel. Sie aknn einzig nicht so viel Code speichern wie eien 300er, aber wenn man mit ner 312C klar kommt dann auch mit eienr 1214
> 
> ...



Du stellst also S7 1200 auf die selbe Stufe wie S7 300/400?
Gut, dass du nur unterrichtest.
Denn es gibt gravierende Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden Steuerungen.


bike


----------



## Bl000b3r (14 Februar 2012)

Habs mir grad durchgelesen und frage mich nun, wozu er zum üben & lernen denn eine richtige sps braucht ?
da sieht man doch dann eh nur die leds blinken wenn keine sensorik/aktorik dahintersteht

Codesys ist schön ... hat aber auch eine bugs

als buch kann ich "SPS-Programmierung mit IEC 61131-3" empfehlen
http://books.google.de/books?id=y0Y...&q=SPS-Programmierung mit IEC 61131-3&f=false


----------



## FireFox02 (14 Februar 2012)

Wenn man Unterricht als "NUR" ansieht kann ich nur anregen es mal selbst zu machen. Viel Spaß 
Ansonsten hoffe ich dass keine weiteren persönlichen Noten hier Platz finden.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2012)

FireFox02 schrieb:


> Wenn man Unterricht als "NUR" ansieht kann ich nur anregen es mal selbst zu machen. Viel Spaß
> Ansonsten hoffe ich dass keine weiteren persönlichen Noten hier Platz finden.



Wenn es dich beruhig ich mache dies.
Und dazu noch unentgeltlich, neben meiner Arbeit und für Menschen, die von der Ausbildung benachteiligt sind.

Meine Aussage bezieht sich darauf, eine S7 / 1200 (Kleinsteuerung) auf den selben Level wie S7 300/400 zu stellen.
Da gibt es Unterschiede und die müssen benannt und berücksichtig werden.

Ich lade dich gern einen Werkzeugewechsler für eine 840Sl zu schreiben.
Wir lernen gern dazu


bike


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (17 Februar 2012)

Bl000b3r schrieb:


> Habs mir grad durchgelesen und frage mich nun, wozu er zum üben & lernen denn eine richtige sps braucht ?
> da sieht man doch dann eh nur die leds blinken wenn keine sensorik/aktorik dahintersteht
> 
> Codesys ist schön ... hat aber auch eine bugs
> ...


 Hallo.
Wer sagt, das ich das nur im Trockenen üben möchte. 
Habe mir Bücher von Wellenreuther und Co. organisiert.
Habe auch schon ein Starterkit besorgt und mich mit meinen Kollegen der Progr. Abt. in Verbindung gesetzt bezgl. Unterstützung.
Und ich wünsche mir das dann auch, falls Fragen sind,von Euch Hilfestellungen kommen.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## drfunfrock (17 Februar 2012)

Warum nicht Beckhoff? Twincat (Entwicklungsumgebung+"Soft-SPS") gibts voll funktionsfähig zum Herunterladen. Der Soft-SPS-Teil kann auf dem eigenen PC betrieben werden und wenn man Hardware haben will, kauft man sich einen Koppler für USB

http://www.beckhoff.com/english.asp?bus_terminal/bk9500.htm

und die benötigten K-BUS-Module. 

Twincat hat keinerlei Einschränkungen, ausser dass die Trial nach 30 Tagen erlischt und man Twincat einfach neu installiert. Fürs Lernen zu Hause ist das ideal.


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (21 Februar 2012)

Hallo Wagoteam.
Habe mir jetzt ein Starterkit von Euch gekauft und gleich alles zusammen gesetzt.
Software installiert und versucht, eine Verbindung mit der 881 zu erhalten. Das hat soweit geklappt.
Nun habe ich ja die I/O Pro-Software und auch die PorServ Software. In beiden kann die 881 nicht gefunden werden. Wenn ich die Vorgänger 841 eingebe, dann wird das nicht akzeptiert.
Kann ich das irgendwie updaten, damit in der Bibliothek auch die 881 und deren Zubehör enthalten ist.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Schmidt-Dasing (21 Februar 2012)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Warum nicht Beckhoff? Twincat (Entwicklungsumgebung+"Soft-SPS") gibts voll funktionsfähig zum Herunterladen. Der Soft-SPS-Teil kann auf dem eigenen PC betrieben werden und wenn man Hardware haben will, kauft man sich einen Koppler für USB
> 
> http://www.beckhoff.com/english.asp?bus_terminal/bk9500.htm
> 
> ...


Hi drfunfrock.
Ich habe mich für das Starterkit von Wago entschieden. Da ist alles, was ich brauche und vor allem ohne Zeitbeschränkung. Ist ja eigentlich eh fast identisch,oder?
Aber danke für die Information.

Gruß  Rainer


----------



## TerraCharly (21 Februar 2012)

Schmidt-Dasing schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon öfter die Namen Wago, Beckhoff, Twincat,usw gehört.
> Kannst Du mir etwas darüber erzählen. Starterkits?Kosten?ect.
> Rainer


Twincad von Beckhoff ist als uneingeschränkte Version herunterladbar.
Für erste Versuche sicher geeignet.

TerraCharly


----------



## Eleu (22 Februar 2012)

Moin,

man kann im Prinzip mit jeder geeigneten SPS von unterschiedlichen Herstellern eine Automatisierungsaufgabe lösen. 
Die Qualität der SPS`en einzelner Anbieter unterscheidet sich doch sowieso nicht mehr groß voneinander.
Und letzten Endes wird sowieso jeder Techniker, das favorisieren, was er am besten kennt und deshalb auch am besten beherrscht.
Imho sollte das dann auch, das Mittel der Wahl sein.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## bike (23 Februar 2012)

Eleu schrieb:


> man kann im Prinzip mit jeder geeigneten SPS von unterschiedlichen Herstellern eine Automatisierungsaufgabe lösen.



Das ist das richtige Stichwort: geeignet.
Also mit einer Fanuc eine komplexe Anlagenautomatisierung mit SCADA Anbindung ist kein echter Spass.


bike


----------



## IBFS (23 Februar 2012)

Eleu schrieb:


> Moin,
> man kann im Prinzip mit jeder geeigneten SPS von unterschiedlichen Herstellern eine Automatisierungsaufgabe lösen.
> Die Qualität der SPS`en einzelner Anbieter unterscheidet sich doch sowieso nicht mehr groß voneinander.



Lieber Eleu,

was du da schreibst, kann echt nicht dein Ernst sein. 

"Die Art den SPS-Code zu erzeugen - Vernetzungen zu projektieren - Visu's zu erstellen - Datenanbindungen auszuführen - einen vernünftigen Herstellersupport zu erhalten - etc."

ist dermaßen verschieden effektiv und gut gelöst, das ich manche Aufgabenstellung echt ungern mit "bestimmten" Herstellern machen würde. Der Qualitätsbegriff ist daher unpassend.

Frank


----------



## Eleu (24 Februar 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Lieber Eleu,
> 
> was du da schreibst, kann echt nicht dein Ernst sein.
> 
> ...



Die Qualität der verbauten Hardware / Bauelemente macht doch keinen großen Unterschied und was kompliziert ist,  
liegt doch immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Wenn ich weiss wie es geht, ist es zwangsläufig einfach für mich.
Weiss ich es nicht, kann mir sonst wer erzählen, wie einfach das doch geht.
Ich weiss es erst mal nicht und deshalb ist es kompliziert.

Wenn Du mehrere Systeme beherrschst, wirst Du, nehme ich mal an, die schnellste Lösung favorisieren.
Und was schnell geht ist auch wieder das, was Du am besten beherrscht..

Support ist aber ein Thema...das gebe ich zu.

Gruß
Eleu

Edit: Natürlich muss man die richtige CPU (Genügend schnell, genügend Speicher etc.) passend zum Anwendungsfall projektieren.
Das ist natürlich klar...


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2012)

Eleu schrieb:


> Wenn Du mehrere Systeme beherrschst, wirst Du, nehme ich mal an, die schnellste Lösung favorisieren.
> Und was schnell geht ist auch wieder das, was Du am besten beherrscht..



Die Lösung bzw. der SPS-Hersteller wird leider zu 99% vom Kunden vorgegeben. 

Wenn jemand unbedingt Rockwell RS5000 will - bitte schön - aber dann nicht meckern, wenn die Steuerschränke von verschiedene Lieferanten nicht vernünftig vernetzbar sind.

Wenn jemand unbedingt KEIN STEP7 will, dann aber nicht die mangelhaften Profibus und Netzwerkdiagnosen während und nach der IB beschweren.

Man kann nicht alles mit allem gleich gut und manchmal garnicht machen - Grafische Vernetzung mit CoDeSys-Mitteln z.B.

Wenn man mir richtig Kohle bietet mache ich auch RS5000 usw. aber mangelhafter ONLINE-Change ist für Grossanlagen echt ein Problem.

Daher ist es von Vorteil viele Systeme zu beherrschen - den Kunden aber in eine Richtung zu bringen ist fast aussichtslos, weil die Grosskonzerne oft bis zu letzten Unterlegscheibe ihre Wünsche haben.

Frank


----------



## Eleu (24 Februar 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Daher ist es von Vorteil viele Systeme zu beherrschen - den Kunden aber in eine Richtung zu bringen ist fast aussichtslos, weil die Grosskonzerne oft bis zu letzten Unterlegscheibe ihre Wünsche haben.



Sorry, aber da hab ich ne andere Meinung zu.
Ich bin der Meinung, man fährt letzten Endes besser, wenn man eine Variante richtig gut beherrscht, als viele Varianten nicht wirklich richtig.
Und Du wirst mir sicherlich recht geben, dass man unmöglich alle Systeme beherrschen kann.

Wenn ich Lieferant von Systemlösungen wäre (was ich nicht bin) würde ich zunächst einmal nur das anbieten was ich kann.
Bei mir wäre das WinCC Step 7 und Co.
Alles andere würde ich, insofern ich nicht über das nötige know how verfüge, über andere Zulieferer beziehen und das dann anbieten, oder halt gar nicht.

Geld ist nicht alles.
Man muss auch gesund dabei bleiben.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## WAGO (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo Rainer,

Du solltest nach der Installation der CoDeSys in den Zielsystemeinstellungen auch den 750-881 zur Auswahl haben. Bestehende Programme, die z.B. einen 750-841 "anziehen" kannst Du über die Zielsystemeinstellungen auf einen anderen Controller umparametrieren.

Beispielapplikationen "zum Spielen" für das Starterkit sind unter der Überschrift "Applikationen" unter folgendem Link zu finden: http://www.wago.de/de/wago/produkte...0023/tab_starterkit_1/ethernet_starterkit.jsp

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

